# Teac USB Floppy problem



## Cybrnook (Mar 2, 2010)

Here we recently purchased 25 USB floppies from Microcenter. They are BYTECC SK-BEXT144 drives, but actually are TEAC FD-05PUB drives just relabeled. 

   The problem we are having is when you first insert it, it works fine. But upon a reboot , the drive is still detected, but no longer works. It says that you must format the disk whenever you try and access it (Even if there is no disk or the disk is a good disk). We then have to try and pull it out of the USB port and put it in another port. 

Any ideas as to what is happening here? It sounds driver related, but I cant find a driver outside of a windows 98 driver. 

Machines are Dell Optiplex 380's with XP SP3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm that sucks. i ordered a BYTECC USB HD/DVD/FLOPPY adaptor (which will be here soon) i hope it works good. as you mention, it sounds like a driver problem


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 2, 2010)

Im getting closer, I have some FD-05PUW's that when inserted into USB are detected as TEAC drives.  But what I see now is that these FD-05PUB's are being detected as Mitsumi's even though they are TEAC's. So now I need to manually change the driver.


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 2, 2010)

So it seems I cant use the same driver from the W version because I cant find it anywhere (Its a preloaded windows driver). I know both drives are the same, except one is recognized as a mitsumi and the other is properly installed as a teac. FML


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2010)

Teac support might be some help: http://www.teac.com/support/

Windows XP support seems "iffy". These seem to be designed more for the Windows 95/98 era. Why they still sell them with such limited driver support I have no idea.


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Erocker,

   I just got off the phone with BYTECC and that was amazingly unhelpful. I know what the problem is, and maybe someone here has a slick way of doing it. When I plug the W version in, it puts the proper TEAC driver on for use and all is well.
 When the B version is plugged in it puts on a mitsumi driver , starting the problem. 

Is there anyway I can manually select the TEAC driver from windows driver cab and manually install it for the B drive. I know its there because I see it when I plug the W drive it, but I dont seem to be able to manually pull it out for the B drive.  ??


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 3, 2010)

MOD can close.


Will refund drives for different model


----------

